# [SOLVED] white stripes covering picture and the picture is slightly grey



## goofy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

jvc model number:c-13cl4 white horizontal(slightly diagnol) stripes on the whole screen. the picture is visible under the stripes but the picture is blurry


----------



## goofy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: white stripes covering picture and the picture is slightly grey*

works now


----------

